# Variants of gx160 engine



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

After checking the brochure of my newly purchased HS622 I learned that the gx160k1 engine makes 4.9HP.
Before, my research showed the engine had 5.5HP.
Another dealer had the HS622 with the gx169t2 engine, aparently rated at 5.5 or 6HP, for $350 more.
Before buying it I wasn't aware of this and now I'm thinking that maybe I should have gone for the stronger one.
Can anyone shed some light of these changes regarding the engines?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully Robert from Honda will chime in, but I'm not aware of any variants of the GX160. My understanding is they are 5.5HP engines "out-of-the-box". Wondering if the 4.9hp vs 5.5hp is more or less a rating variation. The 5.5HP rating is likely the baseline horsepower of the engine and the 4.9HP is the engine rating with all the running gear connected (impeller, augers, drive system, etc). Very similar to how the automotive industry rates engines. There's baseline engine horsepower (pulled with engine on the dyno not connected to the driveline) then there's actual horsepower to the wheels (engine output with transmission and driveline connected). Again, I'm not 100% positive, but that would be my guess.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Hopefully Robert from Honda will chime in, but I'm not aware of any variants of the GX160. My understanding is they are 5.5HP engines "out-of-the-box". Wondering if the 4.9hp vs 5.5hp is more or less a rating variation. The 5.5HP rating is likely the baseline horsepower of the engine and the 4.9HP is the engine rating with all the running gear connected (impeller, augers, drive system, etc). Very similar to how the automotive industry rates engines. There's baseline engine horsepower (pulled with engine on the dyno not connected to the driveline) then there's actual horsepower to the wheels (engine output with transmission and driveline connected). Again, I'm not 100% positive, but that would be my guess.


It can be a litle confusing. The same GX161K1 in the HS624 is rated at 6hp, but has the same clearing capacity of the HS622.
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31767721.pdf


----------

